# Anyone ever have their account flagged for excessive credits?



## BuffaloDenny (Mar 19, 2007)

If so, how long was your account in that state?

I found out by adding a HD DVR to my cart online that I had to pay an extra $50 fee because of my account status and payment history. Well, I never missed or was even late for a payment in 16 years, so I called to see what was what. I used to call in and was always greeted by "you're a 5 star, long standing valued customer, we love you" but now I find I am flagged and cannot receive any credits whatsoever, from anyone, no matter what.

I'm OK with that, as I've received my share of discounts such as Sunday Ticket, free HD, HD Extra, some other monthly credits I don't even remember what they're for, etc. They told me their finance department caps your yearly credits, and if you somehow go over that you go into lockdown mode. 

Just wondering when they're gonna think I'm wonderful again?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

I think you said it yourself, "yearly credits"....


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

This is an interesting story. I've never heard of something like this before.

Kevin


----------



## bookwalk (May 10, 2005)

BuffaloDenny said:


> If so, how long was your account in that state?
> 
> I found out by adding a HD DVR to my cart online that I had to pay an extra $50 fee because of my account status and payment history. Well, I never missed or was even late for a payment in 16 years, so I called to see what was what. I used to call in and was always greeted by "you're a 5 star, long standing valued customer, we love you" but now I find I am flagged and cannot receive any credits whatsoever, from anyone, no matter what.
> 
> ...


Yep--mine's been like that for a long time--have no idea how to get off...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

bookwalk said:


> Yep--mine's been like that for a long time--have no idea how to get off...


Stop calling in for credit?


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

BuffaloDenny said:


> If so, how long was your account in that state?
> 
> Just wondering when they're gonna think I'm wonderful again?


===========================
You can't, you need to find a new girlfriend. :nono: :hurah:


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

At some point, the freebies stop. It doesn't matter how loyal you are. If you are costing the company money, you're not a good customer.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

adkinsjm said:


> At some point, the freebies stop. It doesn't matter how loyal you are. If you are costing the company money, you're not a good customer.


Or at least not making them a dime....


----------



## TEN89 (Jun 27, 2003)

WOW talk about being greedy


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

TEN89 said:


> WOW talk about being greedy


They are a for-profit company....it doesn't make good business sense to keep customers that at best they are breaking even on.


----------



## RBraverman (Sep 2, 2009)

Had the same problem - you're allowed 2 -3 a year, as it was explained to me. I was told if you don't call them for the next year, it'll reset - didn't make sense to me, but two people said the same thing.

I had the problem, when a free service call turned into a $50.00 charge and even though they didn't and never do have a receipt from the installer, it was coded as "owner fault". Once that's on, it'll never be taken off, especially for me and my excessive credits.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I am a auto pay customer with choice extra classic, HD, dvr, HD extra pack, 5 hd dvrs. My bill is over $110 a month. My bill is never late because it is auto bill.
Logged in and my acct says same thing. Only credit I get is the $10 hd fee credit.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Wonders if the credit mongers take the same approach with their other service providers (phone, electric, cable, ect.)? :sure:


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

BuffaloDenny said:


> If so, how long was your account in that state?
> 
> I found out by adding a HD DVR to my cart online that I had to pay an extra $50 fee because of my account status and payment history. Well, I never missed or was even late for a payment in 16 years, so I called to see what was what. I used to call in and was always greeted by "you're a 5 star, long standing valued customer, we love you" but now I find I am flagged and cannot receive any credits whatsoever, from anyone, no matter what.
> 
> ...





jamieh1 said:


> I am a auto pay customer with choice extra classic, HD, dvr, HD extra pack, 5 hd dvrs. My bill is over $110 a month. My bill is never late because it is auto bill.
> Logged in and my acct says same thing. Only credit I get is the $10 hd fee credit.


Mine says the same thing. Wonder if there is a glitch in the system? Never noticed this before.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

MysteryMan said:


> Wonders if the credit mongers take the same approach with their other service providers (phone, electric, cable, ect.)? :sure:


Credit mongers? It is a business relationship. If D* doesn't want to give out credit, then all they have to do is say "no". I don't look at it any different than D* dealing with their own providers and suppliers.

Your electric company will tell you "no", because there is no other option. D* is in a business where they have to continue to be competitive, just like a cell company, just like a cable company.


----------



## pfp (Apr 28, 2009)

MysteryMan said:


> Wonders if the credit mongers take the same approach with their other service providers (phone, electric, cable, ect.)? :sure:


I'm not a person who calls for credit much but I feel like a complete jackhole if I don't. I mean really, why pay $100 for something that can easily be had for $80?


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I've asked for quite a few credits, so I just tired adding an HD receiver to see what would happen and it was free. Most of mine were to offset the cost of NFL ST though. I have $55/mo in credits on my Jan bill, $5 for AT&T bundling, HD and NFL ST credits. So I wonder what determines that you have excessive credits.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

raott said:


> Credit mongers? It is a business relationship. If D* doesn't want to give out credit, then all they have to do is say "no". I don't look at it any different than D* dealing with their own providers and suppliers.
> 
> Your electric company will tell you "no", because there is no other option. D* is in a business where they have to continue to be competitive, just like a cell company, just like a cable company.


The "company" isn't handing out these credits the agents who represent the company does. As you can see on any forum you go to agents vary. People always state they want agents to be consistant but then they want discounts. Agents who do not follow the policy and give customers more than they should then make it so the company has to stop those accounts from getting credits. Now I know people won't take ownership and they'll state it's not their fault that the agents offer this stuff however the agents aren't the ones calling for discounts either.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

Shades228 said:


> The "company" isn't handing out these credits the agents who represent the company does. As you can see on any forum you go to agents vary. People always state they want agents to be consistant but then they want discounts. Agents who do not follow the policy and give customers more than they should then make it so the company has to stop those accounts from getting credits. Now I know people won't take ownership and they'll state it's not their fault that the agents offer this stuff however the agents aren't the ones calling for discounts either.


It's squarely on D*'s shoulders to control their agents. So no, the "company" is handing out the credits no matter how you try and spin it.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> The "company" isn't handing out these credits the agents who represent the company does.


If the employees aren't the "company", who is?


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Boston Fan said:


> If the employees aren't the "company", who is?


I didn't say employees I said agents. In the definition of the company as I quoted it's the people who control the money and determine the policy on discounts.

Sprint a few years ago voluntarily disconnected over 200k people who were constant credit abusers and waived all agreements and final bills.

ATT and Verizon do the same thing but they don't publicize it.

DIRECTV just says no more and removes the ability to have them.



raott said:


> It's squarely on D*'s shoulders to control their agents. So no, the "company" is handing out the credits no matter how you try and spin it.


There's no spin but I already said people won't take ownership so I'm not going to argue with you. The bottom line is if what you wanted happened you would be more pissed off that discounts were gone. The only way a company could stop this from happening before it happens is to remove them completely and not allow agents to have options to use.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> I didn't say employees I said agents.


You mean the agents who are employees of the company?


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

MysteryMan said:


> Wonders if the credit mongers take the same approach with their other service providers (phone, electric, cable, ect.)? :sure:


Or demand a 20% credit when the go to the grocery store. I would like to see that go down. LOL


----------



## shendley (Nov 28, 2005)

Just checked my account by adding an HDDVR to my cart. Charged me just what it said it would cost: $199. I've been getting discounted NFLST for years and currently have free HD and another discount that I actually can't remember what it concerns! But I do try to be moderate with my request for credits. I usually get a hefty one each year with NFLST. After that I don't ask for a lot.


----------



## Xsabresx (Oct 8, 2007)

My charge was $99 for an HD DVR. Hmmmm I think it is finally time to add that 3rd DVR.


----------



## Taintedahab (Oct 2, 2011)

It's been a while since I've worked at Dish and Direct, but they both had similar policies on credit flags. D* was a little more aggressive in which the account was actually locked out of any further credits. 

The accounts with the credit flags were pretty rare, but the few I saw typically had between 600 and 1000 dollars worth of credits within the past couple years before someone noticed and put the block on it. I have no idea what their current policy would be though. 

Another thing I noticed was that there was a very high correlation between the credit flag and the customers tendency to play csr roulette. If they were trolling for credits they'd keep calling back until they got a green inexperienced agent or one who lacked the spine to tell caller that they don't get a hundred dollar credit for missing 5 minutes of programming from a heavy rainstorm.


----------



## bixler (Oct 14, 2008)

Taintedahab said:


> It's been a while since I've worked at Dish and Direct, but they both had similar policies on credit flags. D* was a little more aggressive in which the account was actually locked out of any further credits.
> 
> The accounts with the credit flags were pretty rare, but the few I saw typically had between 600 and 1000 dollars worth of credits within the past couple years before someone noticed and put the block on it. I have no idea what their current policy would be though.
> 
> Another thing I noticed was that there was a very high correlation between the credit flag and the customers tendency to play csr roulette. If they were trolling for credits they'd keep calling back until they got a green inexperienced agent or one who lacked the spine to tell caller that they don't get a hundred dollar credit for missing 5 minutes of programming from a heavy rainstorm.


How much to the referral credits count against you? Does it count against like it would if you were calling in for other discounts? I mean you are getting DirecTV additional customers so I would think that would be a good thing, no?


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Yup they told me not to call for credits agin for 1 year a few years back it was kind of funny actually


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

rrdirectsr said:


> Or demand a 20% credit when the go to the grocery store. I would like to see that go down. LOL


I take it you pay sticker price when you buy a car?


----------



## Taintedahab (Oct 2, 2011)

raott said:


> I take it you pay sticker price when you buy a car?


So, what your saying is your car dealer sells you cars at cost or below? Hot damn man, tell me where this guy is so I can get a super cheap car too!:hurah:


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

In the last year I have had only 1 customer that was flagged for credits. This only can happen If someone adds more credits then the system guidelines allow. the account gets flagged and the CSR who did it get flagged also for coaching for not following credit guidelines and can even lead to them getting fired Many things effect how much in one year a customer can get in credits, Such as now long with the company how good there payment history what packages there on and I am sure there is more too.


----------



## RudeDogs-DTV (Feb 13, 2012)

bixler said:


> How much to the referral credits count against you? Does it count against like it would if you were calling in for other discounts? I mean you are getting DirecTV additional customers so I would think that would be a good thing, no?


referral credits not count against you at all, in fact they help your account status. helps bring you to loyal status since your telling your friends to join Dtv. the credits that count against you or Base package discounts like 5 off for 6 months or adding hardware credits ( not auto credits given because your a loyal customer but when the csr has to give a line item credit. this happens the most in fact customers show auto credits in or system like $50 off a hd dvr making it $149 and there upset and we check status of customer and do another $50 off that hurts you.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

raott said:


> I take it you pay sticker price when you buy a car?


No usually if I can't afford the car that gives me certain features or luxuries I will go with a cheaper model with less stuff. Sorta like going from Premier to Choice Ultimate to save some money.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

rrdirectsr said:


> No usually if I can't afford the car that gives me certain features or luxuries I will go with a cheaper model with less stuff. Sorta like going from Premier to Choice Ultimate to save some money.


So you do pay sticker price for your cars? Not sure why you would, but to each his own I suppose.


----------



## cthomp21 (Oct 9, 2008)

rrdirectsr said:


> No usually if I can't afford the car that gives me certain features or luxuries I will go with a cheaper model with less stuff. Sorta like going from Premier to Choice Ultimate to save some money.


So you pay sticker price for a cheaper car???


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

rrdirectsr said:


> No usually if I can't afford the car that gives me certain features or luxuries I will go with a cheaper model with less stuff. Sorta like going from Premier to Choice Ultimate to save some money.


So rather than negotiating on a big ticket item you just go for a cheaper model and still pay sticker?

My point initially was the prices of many consumer products and services can be negotiated. High volume, extremely thin profit margin products such as groceries cannot. It is not worth it to the store.

I wouldn't go to Best Buy and negotiate the price on the price of a CD, but you can bet I will negotiate and haggle with the price of a $2000 TV.

There is nothing wrong with negotiating the price of goods and services. On the flip side, there is nothing wrong with D* saying "no" because it is no longer worth it to them.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

It's one thing for someone to negotiate a credit for a big item DirecTV service like NFL Sunday Ticket. It's another when they repeatedly try getting a credit with every DirecTV servive they want. They are the one's I referred to as credit mongers and their accounts should be flagged.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> It's one thing for someone to negotiate a credit for a big item DirecTV service like NFL Sunday Ticket. It's another when they repeatedly try getting a credit with every DirecTV servive they want. They are the one's I referred to as credit mongers and their accounts should be flagged.


True BUT we have guidelines for credit and these are audited, its just like the issue with everyone calling and demanding the HR34 for free ...the official policy for existing customer is determined by the ordering system...so potentially someone who talks a CSR into giving them 399. worth of credit on a HR34 when they were only supposed to get 200. worth now will have 199. worth of "bad" credit on their account...each customer is only allowed a certain amount of discretionary credits per 12 month period. Some CSR's will apply credits even against policy to avoid conflict with the customer


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Boston Fan said:


> So you do pay sticker price for your cars? Not sure why you would, but to each his own I suppose.


I think we are talking apples and oranges here. I understand some items are customarily negotiable when it comes to purchase price. We can debate it all day but I think it boils down to the fact that a monthly service price is stated and people agree to it but then start demanding credits feeling as though they are getting completely messed over.

Hardships are understandable but at some point you have to say enough is enough and if profit can't be achieved then maybe it's time to cut the cord.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

rrdirectsr said:


> Hardships are understandable *but at some point you have to say enough is enough and if profit can't be achieved then maybe it's time to cut the cord.*


But when you call to cut the cord, they offer you incentives to stay - incentives that often prove worthwhile enough to keep a service you were intent on leaving. Are you suggesting that you would turn down such offers on principle? Again, to each his/her own.


----------



## tinmanohio (Feb 7, 2010)

Boston Fan said:


> But when you call to cut the cord, they offer you incentives to stay - incentives that often prove worthwhile enough to keep a service you were intent on leaving. Are you suggesting that you would turn down such offers on principle? Again, to each his/her own.


That is exactly what prompted me to call for a credit. A person I know had been struggling to pay bills and called to cancel D's service when she fell behind. Having been a late payer she was still offered a great deal to keep the service. Now I feel like a schmuck having paid my bill on time every month since 1995 and not getting as good a deal as a three year subscriber who paid late.

I don't agree with the business model but is what it is. Every time you feed the stray cat the cat comes back. No surprise many people will push the limits to get all the credit they can. Most services have gone this way. The only way I can think to justify it is that each customer they get or keep, profitable or NOT, is one less for the competition. I don't think they should give free equipment and installs up front either. I think equipment and install should be either paid for up front with no contract of service or the cost spread out over two years on your monthly bill and after the expense of equipment and installation is recovered you would only pay for programming service. Now obviously you can't be the first company to do that or the competition will eat you alive, so I don't know how you get there. An examples is Hughes.net, I had the option of paying an increased amount monthly for 1 or 2 years and then the price for service would drop or pay a sum upfront and get the lower monthly price from the start. I thought D was headed in the right direction when they started the "Thank You" program to reward the "Loyal" customer, (what happened to that anyway?) but they continued to shower new customers with great offers and give great deals to those who called in to complain or whine.

Stop feeding the cat, the cat will stop scratching at the door.:lol:
Every one have a great day!


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Boston Fan said:


> But when you call to cut the cord, they offer you incentives to stay - incentives that often prove worthwhile enough to keep a service you were intent on leaving. Are you suggesting that you would turn down such offers on principle? Again, to each his/her own.


I think we are looking at things from different points of views. There's nothing wrong with a company offering something to stay with them but some people feel as though they should do it every time the discount rolls off. What I mean by "cutting the cord" is the company finally saying "enough is enough".

I can remember customer's at E* that became irate when we started clamping down on free remotes, service calls, etc. There were literally people that would call up every 6 months saying the low battery message was on the screen and instead of going to the store and getting batteries they would demand a replacment remote or they would switch to D*. Before the agent would simply send them out a remote since the agent was told "even if it takes $50 worth of credits to make them happy to go ahead and do it".

On the flip side if a customer has been with the company for a long period of time, has paid their bill like clockwork, never had an upgrade (or it's been a long time since they had one), and is getting hit with a $199 fee for a HD DVR upgrade then more power to them for getting the credits. However, if they call in every 12 months and demand a $15 per month bill credit, I feel that person should not get a free upgrade since they've already been getting a deal.

I'm done with my rant


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

rrdirectsr said:


> I think we are looking at things from different points of views. There's nothing wrong with a company offering something to stay with them...<snip>


I think we are probably closer on this than it might seem. Where we differ is that I also don't think that there's anything wrong with a customer calling in to ask for a credit. The company has set up a system where, for the most part, this is the only way to get such credits - they don't seem to offer them for simply being a loyal (and quiet) customer. They have made it clear that they are fine with offering credits if you ask...but you have to ask.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

Boston Fan said:


> I think we are probably closer on this than it might seem. Where we differ is that I also don't think that there's anything wrong with a customer calling in to ask for a credit. The company has set up a system where, for the most part, this is the only way to get such credits - they don't seem to offer them for simply being a loyal (and quiet) customer. They have made it clear that they are fine with offering credits if you ask...but you have to ask.


In my opinion there should be a monetary discount every so often whether it be $5, $10, or even $15 off a month depending on account history and tenure (e.g. 5 years gets $5 off a month for 12 months). The free premiums for a couple months are nice but I think cash off the bill would be a more powerful appreciation statement.


----------



## Boston Fan (Feb 18, 2006)

rrdirectsr said:


> In my opinion there should be a monetary discount every so often whether it be $5, $10, or even $15 off a month depending on account history and tenure (e.g. 5 years gets $5 off a month for 12 months). The free premiums for a couple months are nice but I think cash off the bill would be a more powerful appreciation statement.


That would be nice. But since that's not the system DIRECTV has established, it's simply foolish not to call every now and then to see what credits might be available. Those are the rules they have made.


----------



## Bartman94 (Jan 18, 2012)

Check out my monthly statement and credits including the Premier Package and the Sunday Ticket...

Current Charges for Service Period 11/25/11 - 12/24/11 

11/25 12/24 PREMIER Monthly 114.99 
10/22 01/21 DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 3 Months Free 0.00 
11/25 12/24 HD Access Monthly 10.00 
08/01 03/31 NFL SUNDAY TICKET To-Go 2011 Special Free Offer 0.00 
11/01 11/30 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2011 Early Renewal in 6 Payments 53.99 
07/26 08/25 NFL To-Go/SuperFan Will Not AutoRenew Next Season 0.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV DVR Service Monthly 7.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV CINEMA Tune to Ch. 1000 for more info 0.00 
11/25 12/24 DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service Monthly 3.00	

Fees 

11/26 Leased Receiver 6.00 
11/26 Leased Receiver 6.00 
11/26 Primary Leased Receiver 6.00

Adjustments & Credits 

11/25 12/24 HD Access 24 Months Free HD Access -10.00 Credit
11/01 11/30 NFL SUNDAY TICKET 2011 You Save $20 for 6 Mos -20.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save on HBO for 6 Mos -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save on MAX for 6 Months -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on STARZ -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER Save $5/6 Mos on SHOWTIME -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER $10 Off SPORTS for 6 Mos -10.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER You Save $10 for 12 Mos -10.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER You Save $5 for 3 Mos -5.00 Credit
11/25 12/24 PREMIER 6 Mos Value Discount -5.00 Credit
11/26 Primary Leased Receiver -6.00 Credit

Taxes 

Sales Tax 7.82 

AMOUNT DUE	$128.80


----------



## Jive Turkey (Sep 6, 2011)

A business can't give out so many credits that they become expected. It would be like the local sub shop who gives out "buy 2 get one free" coupons all the time. Customers become conditioned to only show up when they have a coupon. Then, if the sub shop decides to take a month off from distributing the coupons, the customers revolt. Instead of having a feeling of appreciation for all the free subs they have been getting, they get ticked off because they feel they are getting screwed by having to pay regular price. 

You can see some of that on the forums regarding D* and the use of credits.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

Jive Turkey said:


> A business can't give out so many credits that they become expected. It would be like the local sub shop who gives out "buy 2 get one free" coupons all the time. Customers become conditioned to only show up when they have a coupon. Then, if the sub shop decides to take a month off from distributing the coupons, the customers revolt. Instead of having a feeling of appreciation for all the free subs they have been getting, they get ticked off because they feel they are getting screwed by having to pay regular price.
> 
> You can see some of that on the forums regarding D* and the use of credits.


Although I agree with what happens with that sub shop, maybe selling 3 for the price of 2 is still a good profit for them. And the same might be true for the discounts that DIRECTV offers.

Take the post above yours for instance. Despite a page of credits, they are still collecting $129, which is more then the premier package + tax. They are receiving that revenue every month and have secured that customer for 24 mo's (if they want to receive all the credits). After 3 mo's, the discount is less and after 6 mo's its down to $20/mo. And they posted their Nov bill, since that's when the discount was the highest. They are probably already past the 3 mo mark now and still a paying customer.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

RACJ2 said:


> Although I agree with what happens with that sub shop, maybe selling 3 for the price of 2 is still a good profit for them. And the same might be true for the discounts that DIRECTV offers.
> 
> Take the post above yours for instance. Despite a page of credits, they are still collecting $129, which is more then the premier package + tax. They are receiving that revenue every month and have secured that customer for 24 mo's (if they want to receive all the credits). After 3 mo's, the discount is less and after 6 mo's its down to $20/mo. And they posted their Nov bill, since that's when the discount was the highest. They are probably already past the 3 mo mark now and still a paying customer.


Looks to me like selling 3 subs for the price of 2 is working for DIRECTV. Seems they still managed to make a small 3.7 billion dollar profit in 2011, despite all of us expecting discounts. So if you are a subscriber settling for paying list price, I'm sure the execs at DIRECTV would like to thank you for record bonuses and stock option earnings (at least on paper)!



> Full Year 2011 - U.S.:
> 
> In 2011, DIRECTV U.S. revenues increased 8% to $21.87 billion due to ARPU growth of 4.0% on the larger subscriber base. Net additions were relatively unchanged compared with 2010 at 662,000 as a 5% increase in gross additions to an all-time record 4.32 million was offset by a modest increase in the average monthly churn rate to 1.56% on a larger subscriber base. *The ARPU increase to $93.27 was mostly due to price increases *on programming packages and leased set-top boxes, higher advanced services fees, higher premium channel buy rates and an increase in NFL Sunday Ticket revenues, *partially offset by more promotional offers to new and existing customers.*
> 
> OPBDA in 2011 increased 1% to $5.29 billion and OPBDA margin fell to 24.2% primarily due to higher costs mostly related to program supplier rate increases and the new NFL Sunday Ticket contract. Also in 2011, operating profit grew 13% to $3.70 billion and operating profit margin increased to 16.9% as the decline in OPBDA margin was more than offset by lower depreciation and amortization expense related to an increase in the estimated depreciable life of HD set-top boxes from three years to four years, lower depreciation expense associated with a reduction in set-top box capital expenditures over the last several years and the completion of amortization for a subscriber-related intangible asset.


----------

